# Request for evaluation opinions



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I have a few pics I'd like some in put on. The first little boy (blk & white) is almost 4 mos- don't mind the horrible clip (my blade died). The second little gold boy is 11 weeks old. The dark gold and white doe is a FF, who I had just milked the half hour before, the light doe is about 15 mo. not bred yet. Pictures aren't great as they would not cooperate; I tried to get a side view with out trying to "stack" them. 
Now I'm going to hope I can figure out how to upload the pics  ok so after reading I went to photo bucket- I hope this link works http://s1153.photobucket.com/albums/p501/clearwtrbeach/


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Going to try again to post a pic. w/ o having to go to the link.


----------



## Breezywayfarm (May 2, 2012)

The tan & white doe, Willow: She has a lot of body capacity, lots of strength and bone the whole way through. She also has good length. She looks to have a great spring of rib. She looks to be smoothly blended into her front end assembly. She looks though that she wings out slightly at the wing of shoulder. She looks like she stands on good & strong legs. Her rear legs are very correctly angulated and she looks to have nice straight front legs. I'd like to see her standing more uphill from her rump to her withers. She could be more level over her topline, especially in her rump. Overall, she's a very well put together & capacious doe.

The black & white kid, Domino: He's short statured & very short bodied. He's a bit posty in his rear legs and he could use straighter front legs, especially behind his knees. However, he does look to stand on strong feet & legs. He's got a nice depth to his body. I'd also like to see him more uphill from his rump to his withers & more level over his topline, again, especially in that rump. He doesn't look to be as smoothly put together at his shoulders.

The tan kid, DiNozzo: Good growth for his age! Good length of body. He's got a nice, long extended rump. Hard to tell from the picture if his dorsal process is slightly raised or if it's just the way he is standing? His feet do not look to be holding up as strongly as the others, but it may be what he is standing in. He looks to have a nice & open rib cage with good depth. He has correct front & rear legs. He's nice & full at the crops & has a well put together front end. He's more level over the topline than either of the others. Well put together, good looking buck. 

Hard to tell anything about their chests or their width between hocks or openness in the escutheon without seeing other views. I really like the two tan goats! Nice looking = )


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I agree with what was said above. Very pretty goats you have!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I totally agree with Breezywayfarm :thumb: The two gold ones are very nice


----------

